# Towing tips



## nomadmom

My husband and I have surfed the internet looking at each make and model of 5th wheel and TT we might be interested in.  We are carefully winnowing down the list of possibilities.  Two main factors we used to illiminate models was #1 Floor plan #2 R-factor.  When there was a tie, we used Weight factor to determine.  Now I have a question concerning TT vs. 5th Wheel.

My husband said he believes we are most likely going to start with a TT because that seems to be the most feasible.  He thinks 5th Wheels are too heavy and hard to tow.  Now we are going to start using a borrowed 5er to get some experience and the feel of things.  I know experience and time will only tell.  But TT are lighter in weight than 5ers.  Question:  Which ultimately is the easiest to use, tow and hitch.  I heard TT's sway especially in windy weather.  We plan on using it mainly on the west coast with Santa Ana's at times.  Of course, with strong Santa Ana's whipping up we would probably cancel any travel plans.  

I also checked out a special hitch that is supposed to cut down on fishtailing called the Hensley Arrow.  That would be for a TT.   Does anyone have any prior experience or knowledge with the Hensley Arrow Hitch?

Also, what is the difference of having the weight completely in back of your tow vehicle verses having some of it on top of your rear axle?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Towing tips

To put it simple, there is no comparison.  The Fifth Wheel tows better.  With the hitch over the axle, no sway, handles better - period.  They will weigh more, but easier to tow.  

The Hensley is good, but very expensive.  You can be hitched up for a lot less money and have sway controlled.


----------



## nomadmom

Re: Towing tips

Thank you for the feed back Grandview


----------



## campers4u

Re: Towing tips

whats your tow vehicle ?   5ers will tow better but take a bigger truck to do it.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

RE: Towing tips



> nomadmom - 1/16/2008  1:12 PM
> 
> My husband and I have surfed the internet looking at each make and model of 5th wheel and TT we might be interested in.  We are carefully winnowing down the list of possibilities.  Two main factors we used to illiminate models was #1 Floor plan #2 R-factor.  When there was a tie, we used Weight factor to determine.  Now I have a question concerning TT vs. 5th Wheel.
> 
> My husband said he believes we are most likely going to start with a TT because that seems to be the most feasible.  He thinks 5th Wheels are too heavy and hard to tow.  Now we are going to start using a borrowed 5er to get some experience and the feel of things.  I know experience and time will only tell.  But TT are lighter in weight than 5ers.  Question:  Which ultimately is the easiest to use, tow and hitch.  I heard TT's sway especially in windy weather.  We plan on using it mainly on the west coast with Santa Ana's at times.  Of course, with strong Santa Ana's whipping up we would probably cancel any travel plans.
> 
> I also checked out a special hitch that is supposed to cut down on fishtailing called the Hensley Arrow.  That would be for a TT.   Does anyone have any prior experience or knowledge with the Hensley Arrow Hitch?
> 
> Also, what is the difference of having the weight completely in back of your tow vehicle verses having some of it on top of your rear axle?




Hello Nomadmom,

I was the vice president of Hensley Mfg. for 10 years so I know a little bit about the product.  I am currently manufacturing the next generation of that product designed by Jim Hensley.  He no longer had anything to do with the company that was named after him.

The Arrow and my new hitch, the 3P, DO eliminate trailer sway.  A pivot point projection hitch makes towing a travel trailer as stable as a fifth wheel due to the effective pivot point of each being near the same location.  One advantage a tt does have in wind is a lower center of gravity and less wind resistance for towing it down the road.

The difference between having the weight completely in back versus over your rear axle is that a tt can be equipped with a weight distribution hitch to distribute some of that load to the front axle of the tow vehicle.  With a fifth wheel the pin weight is over the rear axle.

Anyway, if you do have any questions please let me know.  I was directly involved in over 10,000 of these hitches being sold and have a new design that is a little less expensive.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Towing tips

Mr. Woodruff, will you contact the good folks at RVUSA and help support this fine forum they provide us? You have some good information here, but we really need your support or they might stop letting us hang around here and talk about it.

That sure would be a profitable gesture on your part. I'm sure of it! (Seein' as how you got your name out here for all of us to see for free.)

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips



> TexasClodhopper - 1/16/2008  7:29 PM
> 
> Mr. Woodruff, will you contact the good folks at RVUSA and help support this fine forum they provide us? You have some good information here, but we really need your support or they might stop letting us hang around here and talk about it.
> 
> That sure would be a profitable gesture on your part. I'm sure of it! (Seein' as how you got your name out here for all of us to see for free.)
> 
> Thank you for your support.



I sure will.  I am a supporting member of a number of other forums as well as paying the cost of running my own so I have no problem doing that.  Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Re: Towing tips

hey atleast he was honest    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Towing tips

Let's just wait and see if he will follow thru and see if he is as honest as he seem.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Towing tips



That is great, Sean! You can ask Kenneth at GTS, we support those that support us.

(And his picture looks so much better than mine! :laugh: )


----------



## hertig

Re: Towing tips

The 5th wheel is much easier to tow and hook up than a TT.  The proper hitch, like the Hensley or the PullRite can minimize this advantage.  A fifth wheel is also higher (more wind resistance but more headroom).  Travel trailers generally have less storage.  The TT floor plan is all on one level, while the fifth wheel has a steep set of stairs.  The TT can be pulled by any vehicle which is rated to tow that much; the fifth wheel can only be towed by a pickup truck or specialized towing vehicle.  The overall length of a fifth wheel/tow vehicle combination is less than that of the equivalent TT and tow vehicle.  The fifth wheel eliminates much of the cargo room in the tow vehicle.

Those who use their trailer for long periods of time tend to prefer the fifth wheel.  If you use it occasionally, and are willing to get the right hitch, pick whichever one you like best.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

I already submitted my information with the manufacturer/supplier form.  If it would have had a way to pay I would have done that too.

Tough crowd...


----------



## Guest

Re: Towing tips

here i go agian ,, he tried so we need to cut him some slack ,, for now    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips



> 730 - 1/16/2008  8:39 PM
> 
> here i go agian ,, he tried so we need to cut him some slack ,, for now    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:




Thanks 730!   

You guys will see that I'll earn my keep.  I understand the skepticism.  I'll really only respond when I have something of value to contribute.  If my 10+ years in the industry can help I'm glad to contribute.  I also owned a SunnyBrook dealership for a few years in the early part of this century (sounds like a long time ago, huh?)


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Towing tips

Hey Sean Woodruff, welcome to the forum.  Thanks for not getting riled.  We get a little touchy about people looking for free advertisement.  However,  we do welcome honest manufacturers and dealers.  Good advice is hard to come by.

Nomadmom, Sean has good advice about using a good hitch if you buy a TT.  If you don't get the right hitch setup a TT is much harder to tow than a 5th wheel.  Personally I like the ease of hitching and towing with a 5er, but I do year round RVing.  

The TT has the advantage of having family friendly floor plans , lighter in weight and work great for weekenders.  Also, you can get a heavy duty 3/4 ton Chevy Suburban or Ford Excursion and put your large family in it and tow the TT.

Whatever you decide on it will be fun if you use it a lot.  RVing is great.


----------



## Guest

Re: Towing tips

I agree with DL what ever u buy ,, and like then go for it 

Sean i own and run an rv repair shop both on and off sight ,, and i know how it goes when u step into a new realm    :laugh:
OOps bty welcome to the forum


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

Thanks, DL and 730.  

I'm pretty difficult to rile...  :laugh: 

I appreciate the welcomes!


----------



## nomadmom

RE: Towing tips

"I am currently manufacturing the next generation of that product designed by Jim Hensley. He no longer had anything to do with the company that was named after him."

I'm just curious, why is that, Sean?

Also, I wouldn't be opposed to investing in a product that I thought would make our traveling safer and more comfortable.  I was concerned about the wind resistance with the 5er being so high.  I still am not sure about the length of a TT.  We will weigh both the 5th and the TT equally in merit and base our decision on what best "fits" our family.  Thanks for the input.
I think with the availability of those hitches we should have more options before us.

Heather


----------



## Sean Woodruff

RE: Towing tips



> nomadmom - 1/16/2008  10:41 PM
> 
> "I am currently manufacturing the next generation of that product designed by Jim Hensley. He no longer had anything to do with the company that was named after him."
> 
> I'm just curious, why is that, Sean?
> 
> Also, I wouldn't be opposed to investing in a product that I thought would make our traveling safer and more comfortable.  I was concerned about the wind resistance with the 5er being so high.  I still am not sure about the length of a TT.  We will weigh both the 5th and the TT equally in merit and base our decision on what best "fits" our family.  Thanks for the input.
> I think with the availability of those hitches we should have more options before us.
> 
> Heather



Hi Heather,

Thanks for asking...

Jim had a falling out with the owner of the company about three years ago and went to work on a new design.  While the towing performance is hard to improve upon he did improve upon some of the problem areas of the Arrow.

My part of the story is that on July 2nd I walked into work and was canned without any notice.  I had run the company for the owner for 10 years and he decided to start paying his son-in-law the same salary as I was earning for a lot less work.  I had a discussion with the owner on the Wednesday before the 2nd about not getting a raise for 5 straight years and the owner looked me right in the face and blew smoke up a place that smoke doesn't belong.  A very good conversation about how we can grow and blah, blah, blah...  The following Monday was the 2nd and I was terminated.

With 4 kids to feed, the oldest starting college in 2 years, I was rather stunned for a couple of months.  Once I came out of the pissed off stage I took account of my skills and ability and contacted Jim.  I licensed his next design and went to work on building my company.  I had already built one company so doing it again isn't all that difficult.  With a lot less dead weight around the office, and an upgraded product that incorporates a lot of customer feedback from the old design, I have the premier product for the customer at a less expensive price tag.  Still expensive, but not AS expensive.

In hindsight, the owner of my former company did me the greatest favor anyone has ever done for me.  NOT a smart business decision on his part BUT a GREAT favor for me.

That's the Reader's Digest version.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Towing tips



Good luck with your new company, we will wait and see what your new product does for towing and what it costs. 

Don't get mad, but I will always feel the 5th wheel tows better. I have towed literally thousands of trailers over the last 33 years. When you get the weight on top of the frame, there is no comparison. In my opinion, the only drawback to a Fifth Wheel is the fact you have to have a Pick Up. 

To be fair, I have not used the Hensley.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 1/16/2008  11:18 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your new company, we will wait and see what your new product does for towing and what it costs.
> 
> Don't get mad, but I will always feel the 5th wheel tows better. I have towed literally thousands of trailers over the last 33 years. When you get the weight on top of the frame, there is no comparison. In my opinion, the only drawback to a Fifth Wheel is the fact you have to have a Pick Up.
> 
> To be fair, I have not used the Hensley.



Thanks, Kenneth.

That doesn't upset me at all.  There are many different products for many different people.  

I will be manufacturing a 5th wheel hitch by the end of this year.  Give me a call some time.  I need a good dealer in Virginia.

As for never towing with a pivot point projection hitch, you'd be surprised at the stability.  It's hard to understand without experiencing it.


----------



## PattieAM

Re: Towing tips

Sean, welcome to the forum and thank you for your contributions (now and future).  While I'm not in the market for a travel trailer or 5th wheel (quite satisfied with my pop up camper), I enjoy reading everyones questions and especially enjoy knowledgeable answers.  I love getting an education on the forums!

Again, welcome and thank you for your input.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Towing tips

Glad to have you aboard Sean.  Just remember if you don't behave we will send DL and his Dogde by your place to lay the fumes on. It's been reported that the state of Flordia has banned him from NASA    and he can't crank the Dogde until he crosses the state line. Will be looking forward to the introduction of your new hitch and good luck with the new company. I think the 5th wheel handles better also but like Ken I have never used the Hensley but have talked to those that swear by them. Never had a problem towing a TT myself but usually had the correct tow vehicle other than the time we purchased a 31 ft Airstream and only had a S10 Blazer.  Did tow the Airstream 12 miles to camp but bought another truck before bringing home. See we all have made some TERRIBLE decisions when wanting to go camping bad. :laugh:


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

Thank you for the warm welcomes, PattieAM and C Nash.   


Pattie, considering your enjoyment of education, I added a quote in the quote section for you.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Towing tips

welcome again Sean,  see you have made some good friends here already. I had a TT and used some type of hitch, but wasn't pulling it for so it worked out for me . Now I have MH so I can't be of any help to you. I will read all I can about your product and get my education on it and value it as I go. Good luck to you on your new company and stay with us.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

Thanks H2H1...

It doesn't really matter what type of RV we're using, we can all still HELP each other...


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Towing tips

Ok, since this is confession time, yes, I was a rookie. No, no, it's alright. I'm over it now, but thanks for the consolation. I'm good.

Oh, in about nineteen and eighty two, we went in partners with some good friends on an 18 ft. TT. At the time our son was a couple years old, and we had one of the new V6 station wagons that GM was puttin' out. Our friends had a 1/2 ton truck. 

Lou was the kind of guy that we have on this forum now. All out. If the TT needed an equalizer hitch, he got one. My wagon had no hitch, so I went and got one, but just a hitch. "We're only going an hour and a half up the road!", I says.

Ya know everything might have been OK, except that Sallyberetta was doing the packin' and pointin'. "We might need this. We might need that." You know what I'm talking about.

Once we left, I barely made it back to my driveway after a two block excursion! I almost decided to go into the TT and drive from there, because it was really pushing that station wagon around.

Well, Lou had to come over and bail us out so we could have our week's vacation. After he walked around my setup (shaking his head all the while), he hooked up that truck with the correct hitch, and we followed him up to the campground. (We were still draggin' tail, because Sallyberetta had more time to pack the station wagon, too!  :clown: )


----------



## nomadmom

Re: Towing tips

If I'm every feeling the blues, I just pop in here and check out one of your creative and crazy posts, Tex, and I'm over it.  You should really consider putting some of these anctedotes down in a book and getting it published.   :bleh:   

This is going to sound like a totally stupid question, but I have to ask it because I really have no idea.  We are still considering a 5er vs. a TT and looking into the good hitch to prevent sway if we go into a TT.  A TT may actually allow us to buy less "truck" than a 5er which would work out considerably for our budget goals.  Plus, as DL mentioned we are only planning to use it mainly as weekenders to get away with only one extended trip per year.  So, drum roll please.......

Everyone is saying hitching a TT is much harder, but no one is saying exactly how or in what way.  I need to know what exactly is involved and why it is considered so much harder.  I have never hitched one or seen one hitched and I know when I take these brochures to the dealer or RV show they are going to tell me anything to make the sale and get me out of there with their product.  We may be up for it, or we may find ourselves in the middle of a situation that is just a pain in the butt.  So I thought I would ask, just what exactly is involved in hitching a TT?  I know about the 5er because I have seen a video on GoRving.com once.  

Ok, thank you for patronizing me,

Heather


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

Heather, in my opinion, I believe people say it is harder just because they can't see the hitch out the back window.  With a 5ver you can look right out the back window and see the king pin go into the hitch.

Still, that said, you can master hooking the TT up and it really isn't that hard to do.  Check out this video I did on YouTube  and you'll see a neat little accessory I carry for hitching up.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Towing tips

WooWhoo!  I want one of those to try out!


----------



## C Nash

Re: Towing tips

Heather, I have owned both and I will say the 5th wheel is easier but that does not mean the TT is hard.  Neither is a problem IMO.


----------



## hertig

Re: Towing tips

The problem with the TT is that you can't see either the hitch or the trailer tounge.  Further more, you have to get the ball under the trailer tounge without any contact.  There are techniques and gadgets to help out, and like everything else, experiance makes it easier.  With a fifth wheel, you can see the pin and the hitch, and just back it up until it clunks.  Most people can do it the first try with minimal coaching.  Elevation is the only thing at all tricky about it.

The fifth wheel 'pulls better' because the geometry is more stable.  TTs tend to be more of a problem because the geometry is less stable.  This can be mostly overcome by the appropriate hitch, correctly set up.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Towing tips

The type or make of the rv whether it be a fiver or TT also makes a difference.  The Airstream tts that I have owned towed as well as the fiver I owned. Also a down side to a 5th wheel is I have seen a lot of damaged tr beds where the driver pulled from under them w/o the landing gear down , failed to lower the tailgate or forgot to loct the 5th wheel hitch and pulled off. All this is operator error but it happens as you could also forget to lock the hitch on a tt. I still would recomend the 5th wheel but thats JMO. The final decision will have to be what you think you will be confortable with.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Towing tips

I like that camera idea, but I want one that is hardwired and permanently mounted.  Don't want to fool with batteries, recharging, etc.  Also, while you are trying to hold that monitor and back up, you might hit something you don't want to.

Saw a TV camera in a license plate bracket the other day.  When you put truck in reverse, the image came up in dash mounted screen.  Great for TT's.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Towing tips

I really like the 5er hitch better because I have a reg cab pickup and I just look in the rear view mirror and align the hitch and king pin as I'm backing.  Can't do that with an extended cab pickup.  When I look over my shoulder I usually miss proper alignment by about 3 inches.  Must be my arthritis or something to due with dominant eye.  Maybe when I'm looking over my shoulder I get a better whiff of the GOOD smelling Dodge diesel fumes and the steering gets erratic.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

When it comes right down to it, using the mirrors is a lost art.  Or, maybe an art that was never picked up.  With the rear view mirror and both towing mirrors, lining everything up for hitching can be done pretty easily with a little practice.  It's a good idea to look in your mirrors and get some reference points when you are hooked up and sitting in the driver's seat.  Take note of the amount of trailer you have in each side mirror and reference a point on your tow vehicle with a point on your trailer.  These reference points make it a lot easier to hitch up.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Towing tips



Really not trying to beat up on Sean, but I just went to e-bay and found what I want for $49.99+14.99 shipping. Hardwired system with camera mounted in license plate bracket and monitor on dash. They had some that monitor clipped over rear view mirror that cost more, but all were under $200.00.

Made one mistake above, the $49.99 model is wireless between camera and monitor.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

I don't take it that way at all, Ken.  No problem.  As we all know, there are different price points for every product category out there.  I just happen to come from the school of thought that says, "You get what you pay for."  I've had that proven to me too many times in my life to not be from that school.  That isn't saying that other people don't come from another school of thought about price and value.  As a businessman my whole philosophy is to offer the best performing products that I know of.  Sometimes someone comes out with something better for less money.  I'm all ears (ok, no comments about my picture).  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Towing tips

I also agree that you get what you pay for.  I sell trailers of different qualities and yes you pay for the better quality.  I also don't want to overpay either!


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 1/19/2008  11:46 AM
> 
> I also agree that you get what you pay for.  I sell trailers of different qualities and yes you pay for the better quality.  I also don't want to overpay either!




I knew you understood that.  I was a SunnyBrook dealer in the early 2000s.  They weren't called Titans when I sold them.


----------



## nomadmom

Re: Towing tips

Ok, folks, here is another question:

Given the lower point of gravity on a TT and assuming we were still willing to navigate our way through rear view mirrors, cameras and reference points to hitch a TT, would the reduced wind resistence on a TT improve gas mileage when towing vs. a 5er that is high above the truck cab?

Plus we are planning on having an extended cab, that is a must for the size of our family, it sounds like hitching a 5th would make it that much harder.

bty, Grandview Trailer, I just got the brochure on Sunnybrooks Travel trailer and short 5th's that offer Bunk house floor plans.  There is one 5er that was quite short with bunks, would that make it easier to tow?   We were quite impressed with that.  Where could we find out about the R-values on those models?

Thank you once again for the advice.

Heather


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Towing tips

The Sunset Creek walls have an R-Value of about 8 1/2.  The standard insulation is R-7  and with the Foam Core on top of that it boosts to about 8.5.

Like I said before, a Fifth Wheel will tow better.  I have an extended cab myself and I can see the hitch just fine.  A little harder in my Crew Cab, but I can still see it.  I understand the people with problems turning and twisting might have some issue with doing that.  Luckily I don't, Yet!

One area that no one has touched on is the Load Leveling Bars and Sway Controls.  Hitching up a TT is not just dropping it on the ball.  You then have to put the load leveling bars in the "Head" and attach the other end to "Snap-Ups".  To make this easier, you usually use the jack to raise the trailer and truck together after you hook the ball.  After the chains are in the "snap-ups", you have to lower the jack again.  Then, depending on the hitch you have, you need to hook up the sway control bar.  Sean's hitch probably has sway built into it, I am referring to most folks hitch.  The Reese at $450.00, instead of $2,500.00. 

Now as far as a Fifth Wheel, you back into it, lock the hitch, raise the jacks and tailgate and your off.   It will go down the road easier too.

Now before someone points it out, I left out hooking the elec. wire, the brake-a-way cable and raising and lowering the trailer for alignment.  You have to do that will all hitches.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Towing tips

Thanks Kenneth, for being PC/nice about my aging body and inability to look over my shoulder.  One point I think we are ignoring is that there is more room for storage in the truck bed if you are towing a TT.  However, the 5th Wheel usually has more compartment storage.

nomadmom, generally speaking the 5th Wheel is easier to align and hookup whether or not you have an extended cab or not.  There are only 2 of us so we don't need the extended cab and it is easier to see the hitch in my rear view mirror with the small cab. However, most 5th wheel owners don't have much problem looking over their shoulder to align the king pin and the 5th wheel hitch receptacle in the bed of the truck.  

I have heard that even though the 5th wheel has a higher cross section exposed to the wind, it actually has less wind resistance do to the dynamics of how the wind flows over the truck and 5th wheel.  It may have to do with the 5th wheel being much closer to the truck cab.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

Heather, A 5th wheel will have more wind resistance towing it down the road.  That will equal less mgp than a tt.

The reason people say a fifth wheel tows better is because the pivot point is over the rear axle.  With a pivot point projection hitch, the pivot point is also at the rear axle.  To be exact it is 52" forward of the ball.  Any forces on the trailer, the effective pivot point is near where a 5th wheel pivot point is.  That is where the stability comes from.  Price of hitches can be debated all day but a TT hitch with sway control isn't the same thing as eliminating the sway by projecting the pivot point.

Also keep in mind that if your extended cab pick-up is a short bed you'll need a slider hitch.

If you're looking at apples to apples in stability and comparing the economics of the whole deal try this...

Take the cost of a 5th wheel you like.  Add the cost of the 5th wheel hitch.  Add the cost of the slider if you need one.  Add the cost of a mpg less (could be more or less) in towing.

Now, take the cost of an equal travel trailer.  Add the cost of a pivot point projection hitch.  

Which package is less expensive?

Now, if you take any sway control hitch by itself it is going to be less expensive than a pivot point projection hitch.  However, you wouldn't be comparing equal stability with the 5th wheel.

Before anyone thinks I am only advocating travel trailers, let me say I'm not.  There are different floor plans and designs for everyone.  The only problem I have is everyone saying the 5th wheel is more stable.  I have towed thousands of miles with both a tt and a 5ver and they are equally stable if the tt has a pivot point projection hitch.  It's just a fact.  And, then someone will say, "well it's a $2500 hitch."  Yes, it is, but compare it with the equal 5ver set up if we are talking about towing stability.  Don't compare it with something that only damps sway until the sway gets to be too much to handle and then lets the trailer control the whole rig.

Anyway, I'm ranting now.  Sorry about that.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Towing tips

Don't really know the answer on mpg tt vs 5th wheel.  The tt will be lighter therefore should get better mileage.  Most weekenders go for the tts.  Less overall cost involved.  Also the tts can be pulled with family SUV's.  Back in the North East almost all the weekend campers have tts.  

Most retired RV'ers go for the 5th wheel or motor home.   I still would prefer to have my hitch centered over my rear axle for stability, but then I do many miles per year towing.  Short trips probably on weekends it probably doesn't matter as much.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Towing tips



The cost of the Reese 15K Pro Series slider hitch would be no more than $600.00 if you were buying a trailer from me. There are other models and yes they cost more, but the hitch I am talking about will tow anything a 3/4 ton truck can tow. We also have installed them in a lot of ton trucks. After all, it is rated for 15,000 pounds.

Sorry, I will always feel that 5th wheels tow better. Period I too have towed thousands of miles since 1976 and selling trailers since 1986. There is simply no comparison.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: Towing tips



Well I think a lot of it depends on the people doing the backing up to the TT and the one directing the driver doing the backing up. Over the seven years we have had our TT and hitched up, we have discovered I can back it up while the DH directs me better than the other way around. We get hitched the first try. Then he does his sway bar and stabilizer bars. This used to be a little time consuming because you do have to raise and lower the jack. However, since we got an electric jack, it solved that problem. We will be hitching up on the 6th of Feb and moving to Panama City, FL for a month. I think I'll stop-watch the hitch to give you an idea of how long it takes along with pictures showing the steps.


Our MPG is pretty good for our set-up, which is a 3500 Dodge Ram with extended cab pulling a 38 foot long TT. We have a Reese hitch. We only go 50 MPH. We have no sway. We take it easy and enjoy the trips between CG's. We love the TT life and would not change to a 5th wheel unless we really found a floorplan we preferred over a TT floor plan because we don't want to lose the storage in the back of the truck. (After all you are stuck with the hitch set-up for a 5th wheel in the back of your truck at all times, not so with a TT.)


Good luck with your decision. Lots to think about, that's for sure!


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 1/19/2008  6:32 PM
> 
> 
> Sorry, I will always feel that 5th wheels tow better. Period I too have towed thousands of miles since 1976 and selling trailers since 1986. There is simply no comparison.



Ken, you haven't made the comparison to say there isn't one... yet.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: Towing tips

Hey Sean just checked out your My RVTalk.com   forum and I really like it! Great job. I registered there as WordsToGo with Snowbird in flight under my name.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

Thanks.  That was originally SunnybrookTalk.com but back in October we moved it to a more generic named forum to not exclude anyone.


----------



## hertig

Re: Towing tips

Ken, towing with a hitch who's pivot point is at the rear bumper, will be inferior to towing with a hitch who's pivot point is at the rear axel, so 'normally' a fiver will tow better than a TT.  However, there are a few TT hitches which put the pivot point at the rear axel, so these theoretically will tow a TT 'as well as' a fiver.  Also, the one I'm familiar with (PullRite) moves side to side and should make hookup easier too and one imagines the other hitches in this class would ease hookup as well.

I don't know that I would ever tow a TT, but if I had to, I'd sure look into this type of hitch.


----------



## nomadmom

Re: Towing tips

This thread has really been informative for us.  I did not realize that a fifth wheel hitch requires a permanent status in the back of the truck bed.  That is a huge deal for us as we planned on using the truck for business and personal use when we were not RVing.   That changes everything for us.  The TT does have a lot more options in floor plans over a typical 5er and we would invest in the specialized hitch.  It should just be factored in as part of the RV investment in my opinion.  If you're going to do things, do them right I always say.  In comparison to every 5th model, the TT with the same footage and length is considerably lower in weight.  So we are going to go ahead with the TT.  We are just going to have to practice and work together as a team learning how to hitch it up right.  Snowbird mentioned going through the steps for us and I take that as an incredibly kind offer and much appreciated.


----------



## Shadow

Re: Towing tips

nomadmom, the 5th wheel hitch can be taken out when not in use. Pull four pins and just lift the hitch out. (have your husband do this) The frame mounts will still be there but you will then have an empty pickup bed. We have a crew cab truck and have no problems hooking up at all. Everything at first will seem overwhelming but with practice and teamwork it will become second nature. I prefer towing the 5th wheel over the TT, have towed both. Good luck with your search.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Towing tips

oops, :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Towing tips

I have taken my 5th wheel hitch out of the bed more time than I can count.  Seems like every time I stop by to visit my sons in Ohio, they have all sorts of things that need to be hauled (without hitch) in my Beautiful pristine Dodge CTD.  Thank Goodness for my Rhino Liner.   :evil:


----------



## hertig

Re: Towing tips

Yes, the fifth wheel hitch can be (and should be if no towing is coming up) removed.  There are 2 types, 'rail types' which leave the mounting 'rails' in the bed.  They don't take up much space, but it appear that every time I try to slide something into the bed, it hangs up on the rails.  If I had it to do over, I'd check out the 'under bed' mounts, where the mount is UNDER the bed, and when you remove the hitch, the only thing left is 4 small holes in the bed.

Note that the hitches can be heavy.  Mine rotates side to side on a huge pin; I remove this pin and take the top part of the hitch out first, and then remove the base.  Much easier to handle as 2 small pieces than 1 big one.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Towing tips

Mine (Reese) comes apart in 3 pieces thank goodness.  If I tried to lift it out in 1 piece I'm sure I wouldn't be here now.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

Does anyone here leave the hitch hanging on the king pin of the fiver and drive away?  I've seen people do it but I'm not sure I would do it.  Just curious.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Towing tips

Not me.  It weighs too much to be straining to hitchc it to the King Pin. :approve:


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

DL, I think the idea is that people just leave it hooked up and take the pins out of the rails.  Then they raise the front of the fiver up a bit and drive away.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Towing tips

Hey Sean is it possible to add a picture or pictures of your hitch in the album section of the forum? This way we all can review them. thanks


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

Done, H2H1.  I didn't even know I had that option!  Thanks for requesting it.


----------



## Shadow

Re: Towing tips

Sean, I seen a few hanging off 5th wheels before. So don't think it's a very big deal. I'm still young and spry so I just lift it on out. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Towing tips

Stupid wifi keeps causing a double post.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Towing tips

Hey Sean, I'm sure that's how they do it.  Never really thought about it before.  I'm not sure how easy it would be to get the 4 pins out of the rails if there was any binding torque on them.  I know sometimes mine are hard to get out with out anymore pressure than the base normally exerts on the rail.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Towing tips

When we had our 5th wheel I left it hanging. Just removed four pins and lifted it up with the trailer landing gear jack. Did have a bench that i lowered back down on so the weight would not be just left hanging on the front of the 5th wheel. Don't worry Shadow, your day is coming when you want be young and spry   :laugh: Think you just had a birthday so it might be this YEAR   :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Towing tips

Funny, a couple of posts disappeared.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Towing tips

Sean, while I respect your post and opinions the pictures still seems like a lot of free advertisments.  Are you or your company a sponsor of RVUSA. I have looked and cannot find if you are. While you have gave some great info on towing it all leads back to how much better your hitch is over others.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Re: Towing tips

C Nash, I agree.  I can't help that the truth leads back to that can I?  If you search in "Product Suppliers" I am there and I am getting a banner made in order to advertise as a Link Member and Product Feature Banner Ad based on the information Cindy Spencer sent me.  I would rather have a picture of a production model hitch for those permanent ads.  I think that would make more sense. 

That said, I'm wondering if your cynicism toward my intentions in indicative of the membership here.  If it is, I think you would agree that spending money to speak AT a prospective customer, rather than participate in a two way conversation, might not be a wise business decision.  If I can't offer help and suggestions based on what I know to be the truth in the products available, without my intentions being questioned, why would it be any different with an ad?

Maybe I am being too sensitive and you are not questioning my intentions with your last post.  If that is the case just ignore my rant here.

At any rate, I'll refrain from posting anymore until I have "bought my ticket" to be able to offer information that would help.


----------



## ARCHER

Re: Towing tips

Actually, I don't care for "any" sales pitch of any kind on this forum.  An opinion is fine, a sales pitch belongs somewhere else.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Towing tips

Sean, my bad if you are indeed going to be a sponsor of RVUSA. Will be great to have you on board sharing your knowledge. I also think your signature along will let all know that you have a business without trying to sell it in your post. If you are a sponsor I also will have no problem with the picture post. We need to see a product if we are thinking of purchasing. If a poster wants advice about your product I have no problem with you answering if you are a sponsor. I think you have a lot of knowledge to offer the forum and if you are a sponsor and a member here on the forum you will get all the advertisement you want from members here which has been proved in other business that helps here on the forum and sponsors RVUSA. Juat a forum members opinion.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Towing tips

Amen to that Chelese.  
Sean you will figure us out after awhile.  We are very opinionated.


----------



## brodavid

Re: Towing tips

bunch of nuts and sweet people with great advice working together.
love you all, 
msjackie


----------



## Shadow

Re: Towing tips

Heather, we haven't heard from you in awhile. Hope all is well and your search is going well for that dream trailer. The guys miss Ya in the chat room


----------



## nomadmom

Re: Towing tips

I miss everyone too.  And yes, I even miss everyone in the chat room.  I have been swamped in research for school.  I'm finishing up my B.S. Psychology degree over the internet through Liberty University.  Great School!   I made Dean's List last year and was invited into Psi Chi, Psychology Honors Society this semester.  Then it is off to nursing school.

But my search for an RV is not over!!! I have narrowed it down to a couple of models of TT because of the size of my family and the versatility. 

I like what Sean had to post here.  I'm sorry to say, but I think some were just picking on him a little too harshly.  I went and checked out his web site and was already looking at the Hensley.  So seeing some competition and selection in the market was refreshing.

We will be going with one of Sean's products or the Hensley.  I am looking forward to getting into an RV just to keep our family close and have an escape from all the work my husband and I do on the mission field.  It will be a great opportunity to get away and keep the family our number one priority.

But I am watching the price of gas creeping up....I don't know if we are going to be able to afford maintaining that luxury....

Any thoughts out there on that?

Heather


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Towing tips

Hey Heather, Congratulations on the Dean's list and the Honors Society.  

I'm watching the price of diesel going up, up and away too.  Not good.

I think maybe we scared  Sean away.  Too bad as he had some good input.  he really should have been a little more versatile and joined in on some of the threads other than towing.  I'm sure his experience with RVing and trailers wasn't just concentrated on the TOWING aspect.


----------



## Shadow

Re: Towing tips

Congratulations again Heather. Great accomplishments. The price of fuel is a concern for everyone. But what you going to do? Not travel or go camping? The fun you and your family will have is something you will not want to miss out on. If you buy the camper you will find a way.


----------



## Guest

Re: Towing tips

shadow >>>>  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:


----------

